
Lit: Literate Programming for Any Language - polm23
https://github.com/spro/lit
======
sprobertson
Hey, I know who made this. This is a pretty simple tool to convert markdown
documents with indented code into runnable programs, simply by deleting the
markdown and un-indenting the code. AFAIK the simplest literate programming
tool on the market. It should work with basically anything because of that
simplicity.

